# Joe the dog that attacked Max story gets thicker...



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all. We just got home today from a 5 1/2 hour drive from the Keys with Max. He was sooo wound up from the long ride, we had to go run at the park when we got home.

Anyway... a lot of members may remember that I had to have Joe banned from our dog park because he went red zone on Max, almost 5 month old GSD pup. Turns out, he wasn't exactly banned, rather, his "owners" were told that if Max was at the park, Joe has to be in one of the smaller pens for unsocial dogs. OK... fine, just as long as he doesn't get his teeth anywhere near Max again. Cool. Well, we get to the park and about 10 minutes after we arrive, Joe and his person shows up. They do not go into the main park, they go into the smaller area they are supposed to go in. Good so far... We walk around and Max plays with the other dogs... all is well and normal. Well. I DO feel a little sorry for Joe, because he's isolated, but on the other hand, he's a bully with questionable owners. 

Here's where it gets bizarre... so after about 30 minutes of seeing Joe and the husband (the wife was with Joe when he attacked Max) in the small fenced area, I walked over there. I said, "hi, are you Steve? He replied, "yes" (he knows exactly who I am, obviously) and I then extended my hand and said, "hi, I'm Mike... I'm really sorry about what happened because Joe is a really cool dog and I never would have thought that what happened would have happened." He says, "Yea? and?" I replied, "I'm just trying to be civil and meet you because I feel bad about what happened." He grumbled something I couldn't understand. I said, "Ya know... I would never have even reported you if your wife had just said two simple words...I'm sorry... she never said anything to me and I was pretty shocked. I would have apologized in the extreme and offered to pay to have your dog checked by the vet, had the tables been turned." He says... "that's between you and my wife, screw off!" I said... "Oh my god... no wonder your poor dog is a an A-hole, you're a major A-hole!!!" "I was trying to make some sort of peace, but whatever... "sheesh, it's about two dogs, dude!!!" He turned and walked away. 

So then I leash Max, say goodbye to all the other great people there and go towards the main gate. Joe's "dad" decides to shadow me to the gate, walking beside me, while I ignore him. When I/we get to the gate, he grabs some poop bags (as if that's why he walked with me). I stopped right in front of him, looked hi dead in the eye and said, "have great evening, man." That was it. Ugggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!! :crazy: :crazy::crazy:


----------



## Blazer707 (Jun 13, 2010)

Some people just dont get it, Im suprised he even showed back up at the park.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bummer, feel bad for that dog. It's obvious his owners shouldn't be his owners.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Watch your back around this guy. His dog isn't the only animal in his house with head problems.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Blazer707 said:


> Some people just dont get it, Im suprised he even showed back up at the park.


Welcome!! You're new... you have no idea how stupid and brazen this couple is.. when the attack happened, they weren't even members.. they were sneaking in after their old membership had expired for 8 months! Also, the dog has attacked at least two other dogs.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Hunther's Dad said:


> Watch your back around this guy. His dog isn't the only animal in his house with head problems.


Yeah, he's not stable!


----------



## Blazer707 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks man, If my dog did anything like that I would be more then emabarrased to show up to the dog park again.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Some people are just a-holes. This guy is obviously one of them and it translates down to the dog. Not the dogs fault, but that can probably be said for 99% of the dog problems in this world. Stupid people owning animals.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Some people are just a-holes. This guy is obviously one of them and it translates down to the dog. Not the dogs fault, but that can probably be said for 99% of the dog problems in this world. Stupid people owning animals.


Yeah.. they are not to be helped, let alone befriended. I tried.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I say get some report on this dude, he may be abusing the dog which led to the dogs issues and have the dog taken away from them.

Either way the dude is a jerk, and doesn't deserve a dog.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I say get some report on this dude, he may be abusing the dog which led to the dogs issues and have the dog taken away from them.
> 
> Either way the dude is a jerk, and doesn't deserve a dog.


OK.. my theory is the following: The dog is a major source of income for the vets that own the park. NOT!!!  All three of the other dog owners that have told me that their dogs were bitten and cut by Joe have never issued a complaint!! That was a shocker. I know that some people just don't want to "ruffle feathers", but come on!!?? It is a fact that "Polar", a white boxer had stitches from Joe's bites, but evidently nobody "snitched". What is up with that?? Seriously, I do not think that the vet who owns the park wants to or could profit from injuries therein. The real and really bizarre problem is with the owners. Sometimes you get the "parents" that allow "Jason" (their beloved murderous psych "son") to roam the streets.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So the guy was where he was supposed to be, isolated in a smaller pen for dogs that are not social. 

You went over and started a fight with him? 

Walk a mile in his shoes. He is trying to let his dog get some exersize. He actually DOES care about his dog, otherwise he would not have been there. 

Lots of people really do not know the first thing about dog-behavior. He probably does not think YOU know the first thing about dog behavior. 

So he is embarrassed that the dog had this problem and he has been segregated to the naughty dog pen. But there you are introducing yourself and rubbing his nose in it. THEN you tell him that it was his wife's behavior that made you go and report it. 

Uhm, so what were you expecting? Were you expecting him to say, gee I am sorry she was such a jerk. Or were you expecting him to say, boy am I glad you told me that, I am going to beat her tonight when I get home and teach her a lesson. 

So you feel like you were trying to be buddy buddy with him after you informed the vet that his dog was dangerous, and are mad that he was not ready to be best buds with you. 

I think he saw it completely different. 

I think he feels that you couldn't leave well-enough alone. That you won and are now wanting for him to sing and dance for you. 

I hope your puppy is fine and does not have any serious problems over this. Frankly, I think that the dog has a problem when people are playing with toys, fetch, etc. It cranks him up. The only dog park I ever was at has a rule against throwing toys and such. Maybe there is a reason. Maybe that is just a bit much for some dogs. Maybe this dog would have been well socialized to dogs and people, if your park had better rules. But now he will probably never be. 

I think his swearing at you and following you out was not ideal, but neither was rubbing his nose in the fact that he got sanctioned. When people are embarrassed, they sometimes act pretty stupid and sometimes aggressively.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

selzer said:


> *So the guy was where he was supposed to be, isolated in a smaller pen for dogs that are not social. *
> 
> *You went over and started a fight with him? *
> 
> ...


 
:thumbup:

I probably would have been a  too if you were talking about my wife (in my case husband) He was doing what he was supposed to be doing and you went over there and started everything back up. Leave the guy alone. Things could get alot worse.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, those people (both husband & wife) are either the dumbest people on the planet or arrogant donkeys azzes.

I see two big problems with this scenario, aside from the obvious.

1. Other chickens (people) whose dogs have been bitten that are too cowardly to report it. UNBELIEVABLE! I hope none of those wimps have kids who are bullied at school.

2. The vet himself. If money isn't a factor, (and I believe it is here) why put EVERYONE else at risk because of one vicious dog. Ban the jerks and their dog.

Is there any way you can talk some sense into the people whose dogs have been bitten and make them realize they need to report their dogs injuries from Joe?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> So the guy was where he was supposed to be, isolated in a smaller pen for dogs that are not social.
> 
> You went over and started a fight with him?
> 
> ...


What???????? Start a fight with him??? I tried to be a gentleman and shake hands with him and be empathetic. He started the bs. I must need to reread what I wrote. I only told him about his wife not apologizing when he seemed confused about why I reported them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sorry but I would stop going there. It is only a matter of time before this guy decides to ignore the rules. And the fact that he has to be in a smaller pen ONLY when Max is there tells me the owners of the place aren't taking it seriously enough.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I would stop going there. This has moved from a dog to dog encounter to an owner to owner hassle. You are looking for something he and she is not willing to give you. 

I re-read your post and you did attack his wife's behaviour and he got his back up. You wanted her to say sorry, and told them then you went on to say what you would have done, emphasing what she didn't do. You judged her and you let her husband know that. I don't know the tone of your voice, but the owner of Joe took it as attitude judging by his response. You made it personal.

I am not by husband's keeper and if someone came up to me "telling" what he did or didn't do I would have defended my husband too even if I thought my husband was wrong. I would think who the heck are you telling me what my husband should have done. And I would have gone one step further and llodged a compaint against you for hasseling me. At this point he was adhering to the new requirements.

I have to agree with selzer.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Caledon said:


> I would stop going there. This has moved from a dog to dog encounter to an owner to owner hassle. You are looking for something he and she is not willing to give you.
> 
> I re-read your post and you did attack his wife's behaviour and he got his back up. You wanted her to say sorry, and told them then you went on to say what you would have done, emphasing what she didn't do. You judged her and you let her husband know that. I don't know the tone of your voice, but the owner of Joe took it as attitude judging by his response. You made it personal.
> 
> ...


Whatever.... the first several things I said, were peace making and even an "I'm sorry about what happened." It wasn't until he got crapy about my gesture, that I felt that I had to explain (explain) why I reported them... because the wife didn't even apologize. I did not begin that way... he was and is a total jerk.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Whatever.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Caledon said:


> Whatever.


Indeed!! It amazes me how selzer can write a novel about the situation and judge me, not even having been there and then you have the nerve to side with someone that I tried to humbly empathize with (even apologize!!! though my dog didn't do the attacking) and possibly befriend. You two have a lot of nerve.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Indeed!! It amazes me how selzer can write a novel about the situation and judge me, not even having been there and then you have the nerve to side with someone that I tried to humbly empathize with (even apologize!!! though my dog didn't do the attacking) and possibly befriend. *You two have a lot of nerve*.


So do I, I agree with them both. 

If someone came after your wife how would you feel?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Here's where it gets bizarre... so after about 30 minutes of seeing Joe and the husband (the wife was with Joe when he attacked Max) in the small fenced area, I walked over there. I said, "hi, are you Steve? He replied, "yes" (he knows exactly who I am, obviously) and I then extended my hand and said, "hi, I'm Mike... *I'm really sorry about what happened because Joe is a really cool dog* and I never would have thought that what happened would have happened." He says, "Yea? and?" I replied, "*I'm just trying to be civil and meet you because I feel bad about what happened."* He grumbled something I couldn't understand. I said, "Ya know... I would never have even reported you if your wife had just said two simple words...I'm sorry... she never said anything to me and I was pretty shocked. I would have apologized in the extreme and offered to pay to have your dog checked by the vet, had the tables been turned."* He says... "that's between you and my wife, screw off!"* I said... "Oh my god... no wonder your poor dog is a an A-hole, you're a major A-hole!!!" "I was trying to make some sort of peace, but whatever... "sheesh, it's about two dogs, dude!!!" He turned and walked away.


I don't see this as an attack on his wife. It looks more to me like an explanation of another's point of view. Relayer apologized to the guy for his own dog being attacked? And the guy replies with "screw off"? How is that harassing these people? Funny how differently people view things. :shrug:

Wasn't Max the fourth dog that Joe attacked? huh....


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> So do I, I agree with them both.
> 
> If someone came after your wife how would you feel?


What ARE you talking about?? I did not go after his wife, for 2nd or 3rd time!!  I never mentioned his wife not apologizing until and after I was totally nice and tried to make peace. The wife statement came out AFTER he was clearly being a jerk, despite me being a gentleman and trying to extend some compassion. It seemed that he did not care or did not understand what happened, so what was I to do? Say, "well, I just report anyone if their dog seems aggressive?" It was clear that he needed to understand why I was upset. Heck... I certainly tried to be understanding of his issue.

I can't imagine that you or "them" read the part of the story where I tried to be friendly and act like a decent human with the guy.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I don't see this as an attack on his wife. It looks more to me like an explanation of another's point of view. Relayer apologized to the guy for his own dog being attacked? And the guy replies with "screw off"? How is that harassing these people? Funny how differently people view things. :shrug:
> 
> Wasn't Max the fourth dog that Joe attacked? huh....


Thank you!! That's what I've been trying explain!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> So do I, I agree with them both.
> 
> If someone came after your wife how would you feel?


... and, It's not like I said, "you're stupid rude wife never apologized!" I just said, I wouldn't have even reported you if she had made a simple apology. I was very polite. He was crude, rude and insolent.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I think you handled this very poorly and I agree with selzer. 

You were just trying to cause problems. You've talked about Joe before and it's obvious you really don't like him or his owners and you had no business going over there to cause problems. You sounded like the A hole of the conversation to me. 

Can you blame a guy for not wanting to be your friend after you reported his dog and are now cursing at him? You need to learn to talk to people, son.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I think you handled this very poorly and I agree with selzer.
> 
> You were just trying to cause problems. You've talked about Joe before and it's obvious you really don't like him or his owners and you had no business going over there to cause problems. You sounded like the A hole of the conversation to me.
> 
> Can you blame a guy for not wanting to be your friend after you reported his dog and are now cursing at him? You need to learn to talk to people, son.


You're absolutely right. I should have just ignored him and let the situation remain very awkward with he and Joe peering through the fence every day looking pathetic. Attempting to make peace and facing the situation like a man and a gentleman was a really bad idea. In the future, I will never attempt to make a bad situation better. Thank you.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

All Relayer did was explain that he just wanted an apology from the wife. Why would anyone defend their wife when she's obviously that big of a moron. He didn't say anything bad about her or anything untrue. I don't defend people who are wrong just because I like them.

Their dog attacks dogs, and they keep bringing it to the dog park. Even though Relayer wasn't being a jerk, someone NEEDS to be a jerk to them and tell them to stay the **** out because nobody else is doing it.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I think it's just a matter of perception. I don't believe Max's person went over to pick a fight, I suspect everyone was just a bit prickly and it blew out of proportion. Personally, I wouldn't have gone over there to the guy but then I am a coward who avoids all types of confrontation if possible. 

Besides, i'd worry the guy would sic his dog on me. 


Jelpy


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Syaoransbear said:


> Why would anyone defend their wife when she's obviously that big of a moron.


Because the husband is just as big of a moron.

These people are idiots. They brought their dog who has repeatedly attacked and bullied other dogs to a private park that they haven't paid fees for months while all of the other members are paying and let all of this happen without saying a word or an apology. 

This guy and his wife get everything they deserve. Too bad for the dog, but these people are absolute idiots.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Because the husband is just as big of a moron.
> 
> These people are idiots. They brought their dog who has repeatedly attacked and bullied other dogs to a private park that they haven't paid fees for months while all of the other members are paying and let all of this happen without saying a word or an apology.
> 
> This guy and his wife get everything they deserve. Too bad for the dog, but these people are absolute idiots.


The strange part was... there was nothing to defend. I was trying to be nice, even though I knew they were morons. I figured that I'd try to be a grown-up and make peace. I guess it was like trying to negotiate with al qaeda... impossible.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Rule of thumb, when spouse has a run in with an outside party, stay clear. If outside party drags you in .......bite their head off.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Relayer said:


> ...
> *I said, "hi, are you Steve? He replied, "yes" (he knows exactly who I am, obviously) and I then extended my hand and said, "hi, I'm Mike... I'm really sorry about what happened because Joe is a really cool dog and I never would have thought that what happened would have happened." He says, "Yea? and?" I replied, "I'm just trying to be civil and meet you because I feel bad about what happened." He grumbled something I couldn't understand. *_I said, "Ya know... I would never have even reported you if your wife had just said two simple words...I'm sorry... she never said anything to me and I was pretty shocked. I would have apologized in the extreme and offered to pay to have your dog checked by the vet, had the tables been turned." He says... "that's between you and my wife, screw off!" I said... "Oh my god... no wonder your poor dog is a an A-hole, you're a major A-hole!!!" "I was trying to make some sort of peace, but whatever... "sheesh, it's about two dogs, dude!!!" He turned and walked away. _
> _So then I leash Max, say goodbye to all the other great people there and go towards the main gate. Joe's "dad" decides to shadow me to the gate, walking beside me, while I ignore him. When I/we get to the gate, he grabs some poop bags (as if that's why he walked with me). I stopped right in front of him, looked hi dead in the eye and said, "have great evening, man." That was it. Ugggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!! _


It was extremely nice of you to attempt to apologize to Joe's dad. But I think you pushed the envelope when it became obvious the apology was unwanted. IMHO it would have been wise to have left at that point and not pushed it any further.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Relayer said:


> You're absolutely right. I should have just ignored him and let the situation remain very awkward with he and Joe peering through the fence every day looking pathetic. Attempting to make peace and facing the situation like a man and a gentleman was a really bad idea. In the future, I will never attempt to make a bad situation better. Thank you.


Hey Relayer, 
I think what what you attempted to do was very nice and I am not sure that I would have been so nice to someone whose dog attacked mine. 

That it turned out poorly doesn't stop the fact that you tried. I also suspect that the other guy may have overreacted due to being embarrassed (as well he should have been).

I would just forget about it and move on. Chalk it up to experience and as long as they don't try to sneak their dog back into the other area - ignore them!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Lilie said:


> Rule of thumb, when spouse has a run in with an outside party, stay clear. If outside party drags you in .......bite their head off.


Yes I agree.

You running to her husband saying the reason you complained because she didn't say sorry and then go on to say how you would have handled it was a bit much. He didn't react they way you thought he would did he? Must have some nerve and be a moron then.

I don't expect a stranger to come to me talking how my adult children or husband didn't do this or that and should have done x,y,z. And if they do my back goes up and I blow off the person and defend them, even if I agree with the person. This is what happened here. He even told you that was between you and his wife.

Question if she said sorry would you have not complained? You should have complained whether or not an appology was given. This whole confrontration was about someone not saying sorry and you making your point about it.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Caledon said:


> Yes I agree.
> 
> You running to her husband saying the reason you complained because she didn't say sorry and then go on to say how you would have handled it was a bit much. He didn't react they way you thought he would did he? Must have some nerve and be a moron then.
> 
> ...


You focus on one abstraction from a much more complex story and can't see anything else. Blinders R us. 

I've decided that I don't like you very much. :headbang:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I think you handled this very poorly and I agree with selzer.
> 
> You were just trying to cause problems. You've talked about Joe before and it's obvious you really don't like him or his owners and you had no business going over there to cause problems. You sounded like the A hole of the conversation to me.
> 
> Can you blame a guy for not wanting to be your friend after you reported his dog and are now cursing at him? You need to learn to talk to people, son.


Coming from a teenager, that means much more to me!! I was confused before. :wild:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

psstt...Note to Relayer

Don't try to play nice.

Don't tell anyone if you do try to play nice.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> psstt...Note to Relayer
> 
> Don't try to play nice.
> 
> Don't tell anyone if you do try to play nice.


LOL... I'm actually considering taking on a "total A-hole" alter ego just to take care of part of the crowd here. Come to think of it... how many personas would work to please everyone? Let us count the ways...

Bought from a BYB
Paid too much from a high-end breeder
No vaccines
Too many vaccines
Why don't they have a vaccine for bad dog owners
Devout Christian
My dog and I are possessed... especially my dog
Ties the dog outside by a chain all day
Has 4 98 lb dogs sleeping in same bed with person
Hates all dog parks person
Loves dog parks person
Feeds purina
Feeds raw
Uses sentinel and Frontline
Lays out lines of DE for the dog to snort
Green tripe
Tripe stinks
I can't bear to crate my poor crying puppy
Crate the rascal and he'll love you for it
Are pudding poops normal?
My dog's poops are perfect
Grainless?
What in tarnations is wrong with corn?!
Why haven't the ears on my 9 week old come up yet?
Is it too late to tape my 2-year olds ears?

On and on and on... So the real question is; why are we not in complete harmony here??


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Heh! Heh! Heh!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Feeding purina is just taking it too far. Now you've stepped over the line. Mods can we ban this member?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Feeding purina is just taking it too far. Now you've stepped over the line. Mods can we ban this member?


Busted!!! And I swear... I was only pandering to the purina and science diet crowd! Pleeeeeze forgive my magnanimity!! Pleeeeze.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

At this point, I should just step away. Relayer, I don't know you. I really do not think that you went up to this guy to start a fight. 

But I think that that was what that guy thought. 

Over the internet we cannot do a great job of interjecting pauses and tones, so often our meanings are mistaken. Sometimes, the same is true when we are having a conversation with a person we do not know. They have no experience with our unique way of talking. 

One does not have to say anything outwardly vicious or crude to start a fight. 

Frankly, it is all so fresh and raw, that it was simply not time to make the peace. It WAS time for celebration and gloating. I am not saying that was what you were doing, but I believe that was how it was taken by the other party.

I wish you would step back and try to see it from the other guy's point of view and just wonder if maybe that was what was going on. 

It sounds like Joe's body count is up to four at this point. My my, but the vet who owns the park must not worry at all about lawsuits if 1, the dog has caused serious injuries to a number of dogs, and 2, he is still allowing the dog to mingle with the general population. Somehow it sounds like the whole story is unknown to all parties involved.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> At this point, I should just step away. Relayer, I don't know you. I really do not think that you went up to this guy to start a fight.
> 
> But I think that that was what that guy thought.
> 
> ...


I sort of did see it from the other guy's perspective... that is in fact why I thought "how sad that they go into the partitioned area and have to look out at all of the fun." I honestly thought that if we started a dialog, we might be able to work things out and maybe even spend some time getting the two dogs to get along. Joe really is a great "people" dog. I like him. I can't write any more about this... too exhausting.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, but if a dog attacked my puppy, then I would never purposely subject my puppy to that dog again. If I lived with it, owned it, it would be a different story. But it sounds like the dog was playing with your pup on several occasions without incident and suddenly this time there was. In that case, I think that it really does not make sense to put the two together again, too dangerous for your pup, and unnecessary. If I owned the attacking dog, I would NEVER think that was what your ultimate goal was.

If I remember correctly you were upset enough about this to discuss shooting the other dog. I think you should just ignore them completely, dog and owners so long as the dog is not anywhere close to yours.


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

Well what can I say I admire your coolness because these people are obviously obnoxious to say the least.....Imagine having to live with them like their poor dog does!! I'd be off like a whippet


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gosh, I hope the dog attack didn't last as long as this thread is

So what the heck I'll throw in my 2 cents..First I think if Joe has had 4 incidents at the dog park, shame on the people who didn't report it, he shouldn't be AT the dog park. But not my call to make.

I am trying to put myself in relayer's position,,I "might" have approached this guy the same way he did, introduce myself, apologize for the situation, if the guy said to "me" what he said to relayer, at that point, (and I am definately not known for having a cool calm head at times especially when it comes to my dogs I most likely would have said "ANNNND that's it, just wanted to introduce myself and say sorry"..then moved on..IF however, he told me to "screw off",,I don't think I'd have appreciated that much. At that point, I kill em with kindness, and say "And you have a wonderful day to"..and left)

He said, she said, who cares? it's over and done with, go into your "zen" mode and enjoy your dogs


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> Ok, but if a dog attacked my puppy, then I would never purposely subject my puppy to that dog again. If I lived with it, owned it, it would be a different story. But it sounds like the dog was playing with your pup on several occasions without incident and suddenly this time there was. In that case, I think that it really does not make sense to put the two together again, too dangerous for your pup, and unnecessary. If I owned the attacking dog, I would NEVER think that was what your ultimate goal was.
> 
> If I remember correctly you were upset enough about this to discuss shooting the other dog. I think you should just ignore them completely, dog and owners so long as the dog is not anywhere close to yours.


I hate to say this, but now I will.. you are a meddling, judgmental and ridiculous poster!! Seriously!! You would write a novel rebuking anything that seems to somehow be outside of your understanding. I'm sick of of your extended postulations based on the limited information you have. What makes you God, Judge and Jury... all the time??? It is really tiring! You rant on and on taking your perspective to lengths nobody appreciates. Seriously!!! I don't care if you agree with me or not, but you you should work on self restraint or at the very least, brevity!! 

OK... done with my rant on you!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> gosh, I hope the dog attack didn't last as long as this thread is
> 
> So what the heck I'll throw in my 2 cents..First I think if Joe has had 4 incidents at the dog park, shame on the people who didn't report it, he shouldn't be AT the dog park. But not my call to make.
> 
> ...


 I did leave telling him to "have a great evening", even after he passive aggressively followed me out! Do I get points for that?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Relayer... Chill out


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Relayer... Chill out


I'm chill... I've just had enough of Selzer's extended posts on most anything that he/she has an opinion on. It is truly obnoxious. I'm clearly upset about the situation with the other dog, but some poster with diarrhea of the key board and a God-like attitude has my hackles up! Sorry. I'm a straight forward, honest and reasonable person. I don't need a bored haus frau telling me how wrong I am.


----------



## Blazer707 (Jun 13, 2010)

I do not think that relayer is in the wrong on this at all. If my dog was attacked in a private dog park and the attacking dog has had previous attacks at the park and not been reported. I would have been pushing for something alot more harsh then having him in an indiviual pen then everyone else.

I would have done the same thing to go up and talk to the husband, if he started the conversation off on a bad foot then i dont think i would have handled it like relayer did by being nice about it. If your wife is an idiot or just doesnt know how to say sorry chances are you probaley already know thats her. Why not joke about it and smooth everything out right then and there.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Blazer707 said:


> I do not think that relayer is in the wrong on this at all. If my dog was attacked in a private dog park and the attacking dog has had previous attacks at the park and not been reported. I would have been pushing for something alot more harsh then having him in an indiviual pen then everyone else.
> 
> I would have done the same thing to go up and talk to the husband, if he started the conversation off on a bad foot then i dont think i would have handled it like relayer did by being nice about it. If your wife is an idiot or just doesnt know how to say sorry chances are you probaley already know thats her. Why not joke about it and smooth everything out right then and there.


Thank you. If he was any kind of decent person or a real man, he would have understood that I was extending myself and taking the high road. But that's just my side. I REALLY tried to make things better... and I didn't have to.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Relayer said:


> I'm chill... I've just had enough of Selzer's extended posts on most anything that he/she has an opinion on. It is truly obnoxious. I'm clearly upset about the situation with the other dog, but some poster with diarrhea of the key board and a God-like attitude has my hackles up! Sorry. I'm a straight forward, honest and reasonable person. I don't need a bored haus frau telling me how wrong I am.


In this thread I've seen you attack 2 people you disagree with.

This is a public message board. Selzer has a right to post on anything she wants to as long as she obeys board rules and she does. She's pretty darn knowledgeable as well, even if you disagree with her I would hope you could see where she was coming from instead of just lashing out like a child.


----------



## Blazer707 (Jun 13, 2010)

There is a difference between lashing out and defending your point of view. If you cant see it then dont post on a topic.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> In this thread I've seen you attack 2 people you disagree with.
> 
> This is a public message board. Selzer has a right to post on anything she wants to as long as she obeys board rules and she does. She's pretty darn knowledgeable as well, even if you disagree with her I would hope you could see where she was coming from instead of just lashing out like a child.


Interesting that you should mention that, since most of the posters here are younger than my children. Thank you.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Blazer707 said:


> There is a difference between lashing out and defending your point of view. If you cant see it then dont post on a topic.


Hey... you basically defended me in your previous post. I only "lashed out" at one person because that person happens to get on my last nerve... and with the longest posts that have ever been seen here or anywhere else!!


----------



## Blazer707 (Jun 13, 2010)

lol bro i wasnt implying that to you at all. it was saying you did not lash out like a child but stated your opinion about theres.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Blazer707 said:


> lol bro i wasnt implying that to you at all. it was saying you did not lash out like a child but stated your opinion about theres.


:rofl: OK... sorry... really... getting a it sensitive here!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Relayer said:


> I hate to say this, but now I will.. you are a meddling, judgmental and ridiculous poster!! Seriously!! You would write a novel rebuking anything that seems to somehow be outside of your understanding. I'm sick of of your extended postulations based on the limited information you have. What makes you God, Judge and Jury... all the time??? It is really tiring! You rant on and on taking your perspective to lengths nobody appreciates. Seriously!!! I don't care if you agree with me or not, but you you should work on self restraint or at the very least, brevity!!
> 
> OK... done with my rant on you!!


Hey Relayer,

Don't hold back - tell us how you really feel! 

More seriously, I know how you all feel as once in a whie I have been known to take what goes on on this forum way too seriously myself (sometimes hard not to when it seems like people are attacking one self personally).

I think that the majority of folks here believe that you acted inappropriately - maybe a little too optomistic that the guy would be willing to talk about his dog and his wife. I can see where he might get upset but i can also appreciate your attempt to settle things down!


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

What really needs to happen is for Joe and his owners to go to obediance classes.

Maybe the husband took your meaning the wrong way. Anyway, you tried, that's all you could do. If it had happened to my dog, i probably would stop going there.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Rusty_212 said:


> What really needs to happen is for Joe and his owners to go to obediance classes.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Of yeah... they're going to do that!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you were antagonizing even though you may not have meant
it. leave the guy and his wife alone. you were aware that the guy
didn't want to talk to you but you pushed it no manner how
friendly you might have been. then you pushed it even futher
with the A-hole comments.

i say back off and leave the guy alone and his wife. let
things settle down. the situation might change to the
point were the 2 of you can be civil.





Relayer said:


> Indeed!! It amazes me how selzer can write a novel about the situation and judge me, not even having been there and then you have the nerve to side with someone that I tried to humbly empathize with (even apologize!!! though my dog didn't do the attacking) and possibly befriend. You two have a lot of nerve.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

You know what?? I spend hours and hours with my dog every day. I feed him the best food available. He gets tons of physical and mental exercise. He is a pretty much a perfect gentleman. He'll get even better over time, because I'm a responsible and extremely caring dog owner. Don't give me crap over crap dog owners that have zero manners... let alone don't know how to instill manners in their dogs! Is THAT clear????


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Relayer said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Of yeah... they're going to do that!!!


I know. But it sure would benefit the poor dog. I just imagine that dog is not in for a very good life and if those incidents continue, they may have an order to put it down, which sux.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Rusty_212 said:


> I know. But it sure would benefit the poor dog. I just imagine that dog is not in for a very good life and if those incidents continue, they may have an order to put it down, which sux.


That IS so true!! I feel very sorry for Joe!! Believe me... if I had Joe for two weeks he'd be rehabilitated! The dog is NOT SOOOO bad... it's the idiot owners. I would be happy to take him home and I guarantee, he and Max would be best friends and he would behave. The dog is smart and not THAT bad... his owners are clueless and allow it.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

BTW, saw your little Max in the other thread and he's beautiful!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Rusty_212 said:


> BTW, saw your little Max in the other thread and he's beautiful!


Thank you!!! He's one of the lucky ones!!! So am I, for having him.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Relayer said:


> Interesting that you should mention that, since most of the posters here are younger than my children. Thank you.


What's age got to do with anything?


----------



## Blazer707 (Jun 13, 2010)

maturity of how to conduct one's self on the internet. thats what it has to do with it.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> What's age got to do with anything?


You wanna start something, punk?? LOl... Just kidding!!! You've been totally cool and level headed... in my old-fart opinion!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wasn't giving you crap over anything, is that clear to you?
read my post again maybe that will make it clear to you what
i was saying.

let me help you with your barking. "quiet boy, no barking".
"good boy". 



Relayer said:


> You know what?? I spend hours and hours with my dog every day. I feed him the best food available. He gets tons of physical and mental exercise. He is a pretty much a perfect gentleman. He'll get even better over time, because I'm a responsible and extremely caring dog owner. Don't give me crap over crap dog owners that have zero manners... let alone don't know how to instill manners in their dogs! Is THAT clear????


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i wasn't giving you crap over anything, is that clear to you?
> read my post again maybe that will make it clear to you what
> i was saying.
> 
> ...


If I was addressing you, I would have quoted you. Go back in your crate! :crazy:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Relayer said:


> I hate to say this, but now I will.. you are a meddling, judgmental and ridiculous poster!! Seriously!! You would write a novel rebuking anything that seems to somehow be outside of your understanding. I'm sick of of your extended postulations based on the limited information you have. What makes you God, Judge and Jury... all the time??? It is really tiring! You rant on and on taking your perspective to lengths nobody appreciates. Seriously!!! I don't care if you agree with me or not, but you you should work on self restraint or at the very least, brevity!!
> 
> OK... done with my rant on you!!


Sorry to make a comment about your alleged desire that your pup and joe might be able to learn to get along. That makes me a meddler. I thought I was responding to your response to my post. 

I am not a fan of dog parks, private or public, more because of the people than the dogs. If you wish to read an insult in that, you go ahead now. Have a good night, you seem awful weary.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> Sorry to make a comment about your alleged desire that your pup and joe might be able to learn to get along. That makes me a meddler. I thought I was responding to your response to my post.
> 
> I am not a fan of dog parks, private or public, more because of the people than the dogs. If you wish to read an insult in that, you go ahead now. Have a good night, you seem awful weary.


I am weary... but your most contemporaneous post gives me hope. At only 6 sentences I have great expectations for you. You know what makes me sad? YOU DO!!!! :rofl::


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

_Questionable owners_ is right. Ugh!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's to small. i know you're not into animal abuse
so you don't want me in there. :wild:



Relayer said:


> If I was addressing you, I would have quoted you. Go back in your crate! :crazy:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> it's to small. i know you're not into animal abuse
> so you don't want me in there. :wild:


Huh?? YOU in a crate seems really safe to ME!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sometimes its best not to to talk to people for a while after they get upset or mad at something. Whether or not you are trying to be nice or not you just need to back off and give the person some space.

And there is no need to attack anyone on this forum. Take that to PM. And yes you were lashing out at people and making rude comments.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Sometimes its best not to to talk to people for a while after they get upset or mad at something. Whether or not you are trying to be nice or not you just need to back off and give the person some space.
> 
> And there is no need to attack anyone on this forum. Take that to PM. And yes you were lashing out at people and making rude comments.


Huh???? Who has been attacked? My dog!!!??? Little girl says what???


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Huh???? Who has been attacked? My dog!!!??? Little girl says what???


You were attacking selzer and insulting her. Don't call me a little girl. I find that rather rude.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:help:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You were attacking selzer and insulting her. Don't call me a little girl. I find that rather rude.


I was attacking Seltzer???? Boggles the mind!!! Go to bed!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> :help:


I second that.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I second that.


Me too... :help: :hammer:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Me too... :help: :hammer:


I am going to be mature and walk away from this situation.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am going to be mature and walk away from this situation.


I admire your maturity.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You may be making harsh comments about our ages, but you're acting younger than any of us here, and very immaturely. 

You don't belong on a forum. 

You are not right, humble, or nice. I feel bad for Joe AND Max to have to put up with such ignorant owners. One's careless and the other is too caring and thinks he's the best there is. News flash- you're not. Stop being egotistical. If I recall correctly Max is your first GSD. Ooooh, you've had one pup and now you're the holder of all things grand? Selzer's had GSD for years and knows a lot more about them and dogs in general than yourself, so get off your high horse and stop parading around like you've got something to show off.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Rusty_212 said:


> BTW, saw your little Max in the other thread and he's beautiful!


Very noble looking GSD!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> You may be making harsh comments about our ages, but you're acting younger than any of us here, and very immaturely.
> 
> You don't belong on a forum.
> 
> You are not right, humble, or nice. I feel bad for Joe AND Max to have to put up with such ignorant owners. One's careless and the other is too caring and thinks he's the best there is. News flash- you're not. Stop being egotistical. If I recall correctly Max is your first dog,or at least GSD in a long time, if ever? Ooooh, you've had one pup and now you're the holder of all things grand? Selzer's had GSD for years and knows a lot more about them and dogs in general than yourself, so get off your high horse and stop parading around like you've got something to show off.


You're young self could not possibly be more wrong!! I have raised Rhodesian Ridgebacks since 1979!!! Hardly my first dog, Max!! Go play with your dogs and yourself, you little person!!! I'm on dog number 10 or 15.... when you grow up, call me. Good Lord!!


----------

